

A modern PostgreSQL Client for Mac - beshrkayali
http://eggerapps.at/pgcommander/

======
dClauzel
Is it better than Navicat? [http://www.navicat.com/products/navicat-for-
postgresql](http://www.navicat.com/products/navicat-for-postgresql)

~~~
beshrkayali
The important thing for me is that it's actively maintained and enhanced. I
haven't tried Navicat before.

